

Show HN: Sharysa - improving Dropbox file sharing - BrokenDroid
http://sharysa.com

======
BrokenDroid
Here some screenshots:
[https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/83078/1/sharysa.com?h=7565f2...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/83078/1/sharysa.com?h=7565f2#/)

------
nakkali_kuere
I like the name. What is the meaning of the word? If it is a
legal(grammatically) word in some language?

